# Sigma M30 manual needed



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello everyone

Our new (to us) M/H is fitted with a Sigma M30 alarm. but there is no manual, I have contacted Scorpian for a manual but with no reply (email).

Has any one got a PDF copy of this manual that they could send to me? 

Many Thanks

Barrie


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

lancia said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Our new (to us) M/H is fitted with a Sigma M30 alarm. but there is no manual, I have contacted Scorpian for a manual but with no reply (email).
> 
> ...


I haven't got this alarm but found this on a car site: 
http://tinyurl.com/2u7g2kl

You need the user features one.

Gary


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I posted some info on this system (or v similar Sigma model) in another thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-74684-sigma.html


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Chaps

Thanks for this info, I think it will set me in the correct direction.

Barrie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sigma M30*

This is also a helpful company who helped me identify that I did indeed have an M30 system - I'm currently running with only 1 of my 2 'SIGMA' red fobs working and I must really get around to buying a replacement and then carrying out the procedure " Teaching a new key into the system "

http://www.carxtreme.co.uk/sigma-c-49.html?osCsid=e58d96f9295d82e5f84934d7f7d0cd12

Harry


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Sigma M30*



Coulstock said:


> This is also a helpful company who helped me identify that I did indeed have an M30 system - I'm currently running with only 1 of my 2 'SIGMA' red fobs working and I must really get around to buying a replacement and then carrying out the procedure " Teaching a new key into the system "
> 
> http://www.carxtreme.co.uk/sigma-c-49.html?osCsid=e58d96f9295d82e5f84934d7f7d0cd12
> 
> Harry


New fobs are not cheap I think mine was £50.00!

Gary


----------

